# ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?



## flosse (7. März 2010)

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Ich habe in meinem Gartenteich einen Fisch, der sich schon ein paar Jahre im Winter seitlich flach auf den Boden legt und sich nicht mehr bewegt. Wenn es dann wieder wärmer wird, wird er zunehmend mobiler, robbt erst seitlich über den Teichboden bis  er dann langsam wieder in die Senkrechte kommt und wieder normal schwimmt. Gibt es evtl. auch bei Fischen eine Winterstarre?kopfkratz


----------



## robsig12 (7. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Mann kann grob sagen, das der Fisch kurz vor seinem Ende ist. Andere sagen auch EMS dazu (Energiemangelsyndrom) 

Fakt ist, in einem 800 Literbecken sollten keine Fische über den Winter gehalten werden.

Du musst einen ganz harten Burschen erwischt haben, der das öfter überlebt. Wobei ich diese Versuchen mit lebenden Tieren für sehr verwerflich halt. 

Nun gut, es ist schon so, Jetzt hilft eigentlich nur, die Temperatur durch Zufuhr von Leitungswasser langsam zu erhöhen, und dann schauen, ob ein Bekannter die Fische dannübernehmen kann.


----------



## Aquabernd (7. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Moin Moin,
sag mal was ist das für ein Fisch? Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen wenn es ein __ Goldfisch oder __ Schleierschwanz ist das er sich bei dem Wetter die Schwimmblase Erkältet hat   oder kurz vorm Exitus steht.Was anderes weiß ich auch nicht. Aber das mit der Schwimmblase halte ich für sehr warscheinlich. Anscheinend überlebt er das ja immer.


----------



## sternhausen (7. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Servus Flosse

Das ist eine ganz normale Lage die manche Fische in ihrer Winterruhe einnehmen.

Grüße Reinhard


----------



## flosse (8. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Von falscher Überwinterung kann keine Rede sein, dieser Fisch ist selbst gezüchtet und ca. 4 Jahre alt. Er ist eine Unterart von einem Shubunki und ist weiß, ja fast durchsichtig. Er macht das ja schon jedes Jahr im Winter und ist im Sommer ganz normal. Meine Fische, die farbig sind - die die Geschwister - machen dies nicht. Die Größe des Teiches ist auch ausreichend, da ich ja auch keine empfindlichen Koi's habe und die Fische auch nicht sehr groß sind. Sie haben ja auch eine Tiefenzone und bekommen durch einen Luftsprudler, der eine Fläche immer eisfrei hält, ausreichend Sauerstoff. Sogar __ Frösche überwintern in meinem Teich. 

Schöne Grüße 
Flosse:


----------



## robsig12 (8. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Hallo Flosse,

wie tief ist den der Teich? Stimmen die 800 l? Koi sind übrigens nicht unbedingt empfindlicher wie andere Fische, aber unter 1 Grad bilden sich Kristalle, die in die Kiemen machen nicht nur Koi zu schaffen.


----------



## Aquabernd (8. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Hallo Robert,
sag mal setzen sich die kristalle dan vor die Kiemen oder wie ?

glg bernd


----------



## robsig12 (8. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

Hallo Bernd,

stell Dir das so vor.

"Die Kiemen filtern die im Wasser schwebenden Eiskristalle auf und die Kiemen nehmen von Innen nach Aussen Schaden. Die Lamellen frieren und faulen letztlich vom Kiemenbogen. 

Die Folge, ist tödlich"

Habe ich so von einem bekannten Koipfleger erfahren.

Bin froh, das noch nicht selbst erlebt zu haben.


----------



## Aquabernd (8. März 2010)

*AW: ein fisch legt sich seitlich auf den boden im winter?*

na klar is ja auch logich. 

glg. bernd


----------

